# Graco 190, 390 or 395 ?



## Philly Painter

I'm looking to buy decent sprayer. From what I've been reading I'd like to get a graco. I'd be spraying probably twice a week at the most. I'm trying to decide between the 190, 390, and 395. It seems to me that the 390 is basically a 395 without the "smart control." Where as the 190 has a smaller pump but still has some sort of electronic control. Does the 390's lack of electronic control mean that the pump and motor run constantly ? 

All three have a 7/8 hp motor. Yet the 395 pumps .54 gpm, the 390 pumps .47 gpm, and the 190 pumps .38 gpm. 

Is it all just marketing bs and they are all pretty much the same? I'm thinking I'd be best served with the 190 since it is the cheapest (I don't spray that much) and it has electronic control.


----------



## [email protected]

I own a 395 and it is a ok pump but there are a few thing that I don't like about it. The main one is that It isn't on a cart. Meaning it is harder to move it and a 5 of paint at one time. Hate lose hoses they Allis get in to spaghetti

Here is part of my answer in another thread..
For a lot of things bigger is better. Haven't keep up with Titan pumps But the one other thing to look at is what will it pump. Will it support spraying block fill A .021 tip or just common latex .017 tip. Or how much hose you can put on it. My one pump it nothing to put 109 meter(or 300ft) of line on it. If this is going to be your only pump make sure it will do way more than what you are planning right now. You Mite e-mail Titan and Graco and ask it they do anything in your power range I hope this make some sense. and just my two cents
__________________


----------



## samthedog

I went with a titan 640i as there was a good deal being offered. I looked at Graco but the parts seemed a little expensive. The 640i has a maximum tip size of .023 and a 1.3 hp motor so it has the grunt and the tip size for most applications. I got mine with a heap of accessories so when it arrives I can do a review of it if anyone is interested.


----------



## Philly Painter

Toast : the stand is one of the reasons I'm leaning towards the 190. I can't imagine why anyone would not want a hi-boy. Depending on price I may buy used. There are a ton of 395s and 390s on ebay but they are all stand models. The cheapest new hi-boy is $1075 at spraymall. There is a seller right now with brand new 190 hi-boy models on ebay right now for "buy it now" of $600 with free shipping.


----------



## Workaholic

get yourself the 395 hight boy. You should buy the biggest pump you can afford, that fits your needs. 
I personally started with a 190. Decent pump designed for occasional use. 390, i got one in my garage i save for spraying oil. Never have used the 395, though i did have a 495 that made me a lot of money and was a very reliable sprayer that eventually got sold so i upgraded to a 695. 
If the 395 is in the budget then i say purchace it. You will have it for many years, and it will pay for its self time and time again.


----------



## [email protected]

I have to agree a lot with Workaholic. It has been a few years since I have bought any pumps. Then on top of it Both of my main vendor SW and ICI didn't have a real good PRO show last year. Over the years I have really down size pump wise But I like the mix I have now. Don't shot me working from memory on numbers Speed -flow 5500 Mix use 795 that I use for latex 695 for oil 495 for stain and laq work and a kick around 395. Yes I don't work them as hard as I sould but then I don't have to keep a real close eye on what or how I have cleaned them out. Plus the other thing if one starts to give me problems that I can't fix right then I use one of the other pumps. I take the adatuled of a friend of mine on something If it doesn't eat any (Costing me)thing do I really mind owning it. in surplus. Or the other way to look at it is you can never own to many guns.


----------



## alpinecrick

Philly Painter said:


> I'm looking to buy decent sprayer. From what I've been reading I'd like to get a graco. I'd be spraying probably twice a week at the most. I'm trying to decide between the 190, 390, and 395. It seems to me that the 390 is basically a 395 without the "smart control." Where as the 190 has a smaller pump but still has some sort of electronic control. Does the 390's lack of electronic control mean that the pump and motor run constantly ?
> 
> All three have a 7/8 hp motor. Yet the 395 pumps .54 gpm, the 390 pumps .47 gpm, and the 190 pumps .38 gpm.
> 
> Is it all just marketing bs and they are all pretty much the same? I'm thinking I'd be best served with the 190 since it is the cheapest (I don't spray that much) and it has electronic control.


 
I didn't even know Graco will still making the 190.....

Sounds like you're going to be running one airless--in that case I would be thinking the 390 or Ultra 395. The 390 and 395 have the Endurance pump that allegedly is longer lived between packings (And I do think they are the same pump). And the 390 or 395 is going to be more versatile for exteriors, interior walls, or spraying lacquer/enamel on some doors. The Smart Control thing has virtually no deadband.

The 190 will be breathing pretty hard if your spraying walls, or running 100ft + of hose.

Personally for the small airlesses, I prefer the lowboys--they are handier when you have a small space to work in, and fit in the van a whole lot easier than the highboys.

I have broke my two oldest airlesses in the past three weeks, and my parts guy has informed me my Ultra 1000 is now obsolete and a used Nova I bought years ago is not worth the new parts.........

So to replace the Nova I'm thinking I will pull the trigger on a ultra 395 lowboy. 



Casey


----------



## YubaPaintPro

The 190 is a "DIYer" pump. No pro should use it on any kind of regular basis if you are looking for an investment. I agree w/ the above.... Get the most rig you can afford. The 395 hi/lo boys are the way to go.

Keep it cleaned after every use and use "pump armor" for any storage of more than a week or so. You will regret the 190.


----------



## Dixie Soak

We run with the 695's - good capacity and consistent results across the board. They have been reliable units and paid for themselves many times over. I agree that pump capacity should be a priority.


----------



## ortidpi

i bought a graco 390,but i have a problem whith,when i spray i have too much material so i dont know if its possible to put a flow control on it or another solution....


----------



## ibsocal

ortidpi said:


> i bought a graco 390,but i have a problem whith,when i spray i have too much material so i dont know if its possible to put a flow control on it or another solution....


no problem,tip is too big or worn out.change the tip size to match the material being used.use only enough pressure to get a good fan pattern with little overspray.


----------



## joshmittie

Philly Painter said:


> I'm looking to buy decent sprayer. From what I've been reading I'd like to get a graco. I'd be spraying probably twice a week at the most. I'm trying to decide between the 190, 390, and 395. It seems to me that the 390 is basically a 395 without the "smart control." Where as the 190 has a smaller pump but still has some sort of electronic control. Does the 390's lack of electronic control mean that the pump and motor run constantly ?
> 
> All three have a 7/8 hp motor. Yet the 395 pumps .54 gpm, the 390 pumps .47 gpm, and the 190 pumps .38 gpm.
> 
> Is it all just marketing bs and they are all pretty much the same? I'm thinking I'd be best served with the 190 since it is the cheapest (I don't spray that much) and it has electronic control.


Woohoo


----------



## joshmittie

I just got the 395 yesterday and the big diff is that the 390 is a all aluminum pump and the 395 is chrome molly and gets a much longer life do to higher quality internals each can be rebuilt but the 395 will fare much better if neglected


----------



## modernfinish

+1 for the 695 if money is not a concern it is real easy to change / clean packings if ball gets stuck . I own a Titan 440i best bang for the buck for around $800 . I'd buy another without question if something were to happen to it.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

We are looking for another small sprayer I am glad I saw this post, I wish now I kept the Titan 440 I just sold, we have a Titan 700 which can be over kill for smaller spray jobs, we had a Titan 100 (yes I know it's a HD chepo but worked great until it died lasted 2 years, 1 year lots of use) I am stuck on which to buy Titan or Graco I hear so many different opinions, I have not used a Graco before so not sure which to get, I want to spend as little as possible since it will only be used every so often.


----------



## ejs

I put my 395 on a aluminum hand truck (dolly) that converts to a cart with handles, plus paint, hoses, and sprayer tools. Super for N/C and exterior work.


----------



## vividpainting

Interesting thread. Im debating between the 440i and the 395 myself. I hear there are alot more parts, and possible breakdowns with the graco, not sure if this is true. Im looking for reliability between the two more then anything else.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

vividpainting said:


> Interesting thread. Im debating between the 440i and the 395 myself. I hear there are alot more parts, and possible breakdowns with the graco, not sure if this is true. Im looking for reliability between the two more then anything else.


Go with the Graco 490 instead and don't look back.


----------



## mr.fixit

joshmittie said:


> I just got the 395 yesterday and the big diff is that the 390 is a all aluminum pump and the 395 is chrome molly and gets a much longer life do to higher quality internals each can be rebuilt but the 395 will fare much better if neglected


 
I beg to differ the 390,NOva 390 and Ultra 395 use the exact same piston,cylinder and packing kit


----------



## mr.fixit

vividpainting said:


> Interesting thread. Im debating between the 440i and the 395 myself. I hear there are alot more parts, and possible breakdowns with the graco, not sure if this is true. Im looking for reliability between the two more then anything else.


 

the big difference between the Titan 440 and the Graco Ultra 395 is that the Titan rod runs in the packings and the Graco runs in the cylinder. what does this mean??? worst case repair scenario for a Titan is piston rod and packings, worst case for Graco piston rod,cylinder and packings and that Graco cylinder is $100.00


----------



## mr.fixit

Philly Painter said:


> I'm looking to buy decent sprayer. From what I've been reading I'd like to get a graco. I'd be spraying probably twice a week at the most. I'm trying to decide between the 190, 390, and 395. It seems to me that the 390 is basically a 395 without the "smart control." Where as the 190 has a smaller pump but still has some sort of electronic control. Does the 390's lack of electronic control mean that the pump and motor run constantly ?
> 
> All three have a 7/8 hp motor. Yet the 395 pumps .54 gpm, the 390 pumps .47 gpm, and the 190 pumps .38 gpm.
> 
> Is it all just marketing bs and they are all pretty much the same? I'm thinking I'd be best served with the 190 since it is the cheapest (I don't spray that much) and it has electronic control.


 
the 390 and 395 have the same fluid section however the 395 has a slightly larger motor and circuit board


----------



## vividpainting

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Go with the Graco 490 instead and don't look back.


Is the 490 a step up and or better built then the others? thanks for the responses:thumbsup:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

vividpainting said:


> Is the 490 a step up and or better built then the others? thanks for the responses:thumbsup:


The 490 has a better pressure control and a slightly bigger motor.


----------



## Rcon

Philly Painter said:


> I'm looking to buy decent sprayer. From what I've been reading I'd like to get a graco. I'd be spraying probably twice a week at the most. I'm trying to decide between the 190, 390, and 395. It seems to me that the 390 is basically a 395 without the "smart control." Where as the 190 has a smaller pump but still has some sort of electronic control. Does the 390's lack of electronic control mean that the pump and motor run constantly ?
> 
> All three have a 7/8 hp motor. Yet the 395 pumps .54 gpm, the 390 pumps .47 gpm, and the 190 pumps .38 gpm.
> 
> Is it all just marketing bs and they are all pretty much the same? I'm thinking I'd be best served with the 190 since it is the cheapest (I don't spray that much) and it has electronic control.


395 is a small but reliable machine. I have never heard of a 190 but I doubt you'd be able to do much with it. At least with the 395 you'll be able to spray most everyday paints. Probably last a lot longer too. 390 would be fine also.


----------



## leroy patterson

mr.fixit said:


> the big difference between the Titan 440 and the Graco Ultra 395 is that the Titan rod runs in the packings and the Graco runs in the cylinder. what does this mean??? worst case repair scenario for a Titan is piston rod and packings, worst case for Graco piston rod,cylinder and packings and that Graco cylinder is $100.00


i work on both pumps, usually both just take a rebuild, very seldom do I replace piston in Graco or Titan, hardly ever a cylinder in a Graco, both are good pumps


----------

